# Michael Schumacher



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Copy and paste:

Mr Colajanni also admitted it was "possible" seven-time champion Michael Schumacher could replace Massa on a short-term basis while the Brazilian continues his recovery.

That I would love to see... Shumacher and Raikkonen driving for Ferrari.

I hope Massa fully recovers in the longer term.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope it comes off


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes please, come back Shumi
H.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, BBC news confirmed Shumi back for the European GP..   Yes..
H.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL !!!!! ,,     :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea:        [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Copy and Paste:

Seven-time world champion Michael Schumacher is making a sensational return to Formula One, Ferrari has announced

The German motor racing legend, who retired in 2006, will replace injured Felipe Massa who suffered horrific injuries in a freak crash at the weekend.

He will make his return in the European Grand Prix in Valencia on August 23.

Joe


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Changed my avatar in celebration.. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Lets hope that Red car is still going well..
H.


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, FFS! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Really like to see Hamilton's car on form against Schumacher.

Just hope that Shumacher doesn't go out on a low, not a fan but would be terrible to see.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Big Schumacher fan, ever since his Benetton days- really hope he does the team justice, although the current car is not right up there with the best


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Always been a big Shumi fan, Ferrari car performed better at Hungary, so hopefully Shumi can make it go even faster. 8) 
Its about time we heard the Italian & German anthems again..
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Really like to see Hamilton's car on form against Schumacher.


Thats just what I was thinking


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phope said:


> Big Schumacher fan, ever since his Benetton days- really hope he does the team justice, although the current car is not right up there with the best


But Schumcher could win with a car that was not top of the class


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Big Schumacher fan, ever since his Benetton days- really hope he does the team justice, although the current car is not right up there with the best
> ...


Hi, Yes, I believe that as well. 8) 
H..


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The wonders of marketing. :roll:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Ah but what if Massa's not fit for the start of next season?Alonso and Schumacher team-mates!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Other news not mentioned here is that BMW are pulling out at the end of the season.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i am still rooting for Jenson, tho it is a tall order .


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

roddy said:


> i am still rooting for Jenson, tho it is a tall order .


Maybe. Maybe not. They were talking about this at the weekend and saying it's actually better for button now that ALL the teams are becoming competitive. Had it just been Red Bull, then Vettell may have caught him, but now with the points likely to be split amongst many other people, he stands a better channce.

Of course, he'd have stood an even better chance if no other team got close to Brawn, but then it would be boring again. :?


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Now I really am pleased im going to Valencia!!!!!!!!!

Schumacher vs the new boys (Vettel/Hamilton) vs Button in a good car vs Barrichello his old team "orders" mate vs Webber in a great car vs Alonso the best "pound 4 pound" driver on the grid in an improving car vs Raikonnen..............

All we need now is Fangio and Moss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Hes back on the track all be it a 2007 car.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't wait for the next race, should be a classic. 8)


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

I'm really please schumacher back!

But here's one for you- why should renault be disqualifed from next race (for Alonso's wheel falling off in the race), when Brawn are still allowed to race, should they also be disqualifed for bit falling of Rubens car!! Surley there should be an investiagtion by the stewards?

Just a thought.......


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

cdj3.2 said:


> I'm really please schumacher back!
> 
> But here's one for you- why should renault be disqualifed from next race (for Alonso's wheel falling off in the race), when Brawn are still allowed to race, should they also be disqualifed for bit falling of Rubens car!! Surley there should be an investiagtion by the stewards?
> 
> Just a thought.......


Difference is, Renault KNEW there was a loose part (the wheel) on their car likely to fall off - they sent Alonso out after the pit-stop knowing the wheel wasn't secure. The spring coming off the Brawn was a complete accident.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TT_Broonster said:


> cdj3.2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really please schumacher back!
> ...


Remind me not to drive for Renault :?

Joe


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

What was that people were saying about Renault build quality? :lol:

Whatever happens at Valencia, it will be nothing short of spectacular, and possibly hilarious.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Since the announcement and having got over the initial euphoria, I've been thinking long and hard about Michael's comeback and I've come to the conclusion that if I were him, I wouldn't return to F1. Personally, I couldn't bare to see him make a mess of it. I've always admired him throughout his career and for quiting at the top. Let's say I'm now fearful. Has anybody read anything about his wife and family's wishes?

I'm very glad he has returned to F1 and I can't wait for the Grand Prix but that's another story. I will be absolutely spell bound throughout.

Joe


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> , I couldn't bare to see him make a mess of it. I've always admired him throughout his career and for quiting at the top.
> 
> Joe


IF he makes a mess of it now , few people will remember that mess in the future.

Your post gives the impression that you remember him as "quitting at the top" ...... his last world championship was won in 2004; if he HAD quit then, it would have been 'at the top' but he didn't retire for another 2 years.

I think he had all to gain and little to lose (unless he finishes behind Force India  ) It's not as if Ferrari have been going great this season (they have so few points) and so if he doesn't do well, the blame can/will taken by the car.
If however he does do well, his reputation would be further cemented.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good afternoon

I see what you mean about 2004. As a winner of 7 world championships, an amazing achievment, I can't help thinking he deserves to be at least thought of as quiting at the top his career and I for one will always regard him as the best and a 'Top Man'. (no not Burton Menswear :lol: ) If he'd carried on I have no doubt he would have won another world championship at some time, so how do you define quiting at the top. I think it is quite reasonable to take a broader view. How many other drivers have achieved 7 world championships drives.

So far as making a mess of it, I think there is more than a 50/50 chance of that happening...and then there is his wife and family. It's a dangerous game and more so because he's been out of it for a while and the rules, and therfore the cars, have changed quite a lot. I understand that although he has been driving recently, he has not been allowed to drive a car within the latest regulations and won't be able to until the official GP practice on the relevent day/days. I hope I have misread that. I am fearful.

I get the feeling that along with a few others you don't like Michael :roll:

My dad used to, and would say, in these circumstances "Prepare for the worst and hope for the best".

Joe


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Button now no chance of getting the Championship.

Hamiton keeps driving like he did last week I wouldnt rule him out.

Schumi for a top three place in Valencia.

Now off the to bookies :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> so how do you define quiting at the top. ........... How many other drivers have achieved 7 world championships drives.
> 
> ...


Joe - I would define MS quitting at the top, if he had quit after his 2004 season :? in hindsight .

As for liking him - I don't know him :roll: but from what I have heard via my brother who was involved with f1 ITV,
and also had quite a bit of professional involvement with the GF of another current driver; Michael is OK :wink: .
And I have since 1961 (you are too young to remember  :lol: ) been a supporter of Ferrari in f1.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

It will be superb.

He can't win the world championship. He might just snatch a GP win. He probably won't be able to get pole with the current car. If he keeps within 0.5s of Raikonen then fine - he can then have a real and relative pressure free hoot racing against some old and new foes. If he keeps that clean then his reputation won't suffer a jot.

Of course, there is always the chance he will embarass Kimi and win a race - now how cool would that be?


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

The thing you have to remember is, when MS joined benetton they werent the best team... but they became an excellent team, when MS joined ferrari they werent a good team, not a very good car, and loads of issues, but MS has a certain air about him, when the chips are down.... if one man can do it, its him. I think the only way is up for MS, and i think he will relish the challenge of not having driven an F1 car let alone the F2009 for 18months to be in racing form! Bring on the 23rd of August, i just cant wait!!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

RTune said:


> The thing you have to remember is, when MS joined benetton they werent the best team... but they became an excellent team, when MS joined ferrari they werent a good team, not a very good car, and loads of issues, but MS has a certain air about him, when the chips are down.... if one man can do it, its him. I think the only way is up for MS, and i think he will relish the challenge of not having driven an F1 car let alone the F2009 for 18months to be in racing form! Bring on the 23rd of August, i just cant wait!!


I go to bed thinking about it and wake up thinking about it  but then I'm retired...say no more :wink:

Joe


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Shuey is coming back at the best poss time, the ferrari is getting better ( as also the Mclarens !! ) with their results improving with every race , with their best yet at the last race,,i suspect that the "kerts" system was not totally responsible for both theirs' and Hammies good finishes,,, so the ferrari comes back on song and suddenly its all the shoemakers genius,,, unless Kimi cant keep up !!!! oh,, btw ,did anyone see kimi SMILE .  . on "dave"s coverage of the thousand lakes,,(.  sorry, rally of finland !! ) is that a first,anyway i think it shows where his future lies...


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

This morning's thoughts:

He has a healthy wife and family and a happy marriage
He is still involved in motor racing in a safe way
He's very rich and has every material thing anyone could ever wish for
He's had an illustrious, fulfilled career
He's young and healthy and fitter than 90% of the population
He's not really making a comeback to F1
He wasn't looking to return to F1 a few weeks ago

He is risking all that and more for temporary kudos
He could be outclassed and fail miserably next to the current top drivers
He could end up very frustrated because his car let him down by way of it breaking in some way, even if it's just a puncture
He could die
He could get seriously injured

Why would he want to risk all that? 
If anyone can think of more reasons why he is risking too much, I would like to know

And because he's a very intelligent, meticulous, focused, calculating sort of man, I'm not sure he will be on the grid on the 23rd

It may be all Ferrari hype in the interim period while waiting for Massa to recover
Ferrari might be covertly recruiting another driver, say from BMW. The 23rd is a long way off.
Michael's name alone is certainly causing a huge amount of interest in F1 whithout him actually taking part on the 23rd
If he does't race there could be a lot of bad feeling among F1 fans

Can anyone give me three good reasons why he should return, even on a temporary basis?

I'm not conviced he will be on the grid but I hope he is 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He misses the rush of racing :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS I believe people think he is the same man he was at the top of his career. That isn't the case IMO. I have a high regard for Schumaker and wouldn't want to wish this kind of risk on him. It's unnecessary.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> He misses the rush of racing :wink:


I can relate to that but a level headed man wouldn't allow that alone to influence his decision.

Joe


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTCool said:


> This morning's thoughts:
> 
> He has a healthy wife and family and a happy marriage
> He is still involved in motor racing in a safe way
> ...


Joe (and others who are dubbing this an 'amazing comeback'), do you _honestly _think this is more than a just publicity stunt by Ferrari?!?

Schumacher was the best in his day, and that's the key word... _was_. Ms knows it, Ferrari know it, and I'm sure the other teams knowit, so I for one will be very surprised if a 40 year old in a substandard Ferrari can compete against the likes of Lewis and Vettel etc

A lot of these tracks give the body severe physical punishment, and I'm sure MS is no longer in that league where he can take it, unless he has been in the F1 training regime non-stop for months!?! (how could he have been if it wasn't planned before Massa's accident). IMO this is nothing more than Ferrari bringing the brand back into the spotlight after it's been forced out all season by RB and Brawn.

It would be great to see him seriously competing - time will tell and I may just well have to eat my own words, but I very much doubt he can be any sort of serious competition.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote "Joe (and others who are dubbing this an 'amazing comeback'), do you honestly think this is more than a just publicity stunt by Ferrari?!?

Not sure what you mean Kev. I have just said I don't believe it is going to be an amazing comeback and could be all hype or have I misread your post? He won't be on the grid. That's where my money is. Your other points were also expressed my me. I think you are in the same camp as me. You would like him to return as a serious competitor but it is very unlikely. I'm still on the edge of my seat consumed with anticipation and hoping for an amazing GP with Schumaker on the podium.

I've just had another thought. Could he be brought back as a sort of covert test driver with the testing taking place during a real GP? That would fill the hiatus with which the team has been left. It could be very useful. He always was good at sorting Ferrari's chassis.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it's obvious what we _all _want, while at the same time not quite believing it will happen. I'm sure many people who were euphoric at the begining have now got their thinking caps on 

Joe


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

I go to sleep dreaming about MS on the Podium, that is sad in some peoples books but hes such an aspirational character! We need more people like him!!

With regards to RISK, everyone else on the Grid is exposed to the same risks, so MS has nothing to loose i think than any one normal driving to work.

In MS racing days he was the fittest racing driver by far, and at worst he will be as fit as most of them on the Grid. I believe MS still has been training and keeping fit. Do you think he would really have agreed to it, if he didnt believe he could be quick? FOR GOD SAKE ITS MS!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> He misses the rush of racing :wink:


Exactly, he used to take his team out gocarting inbetween f1 races to feed his competitive hunger.

I always remember a quote from Damon Hill - "the only way golf coudl be made interesting for him is if he bet all of his money, family, house and possesions on a single shot" I cant believe MS is getting that sort of kick outside of driving f1 (and bikes).


----------



## exchangeandmart (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't deny I was shocked when I heard the news but good for him, why shouldn't he give it a go. Hoping he pulls it out of the bag and shows us some good quality driving.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sky News this morning:

Brawn GP "Michael will not win any races and has everything to lose"

My thoughts exactly. If he does race it will be to do with his close friendship with Massa and his loyalty to Ferrari. Not good enough reasons IMO. I know MIchael has always kept his wife and family out of the limelight but in these circumstances I would have thought they would have been just a little bit vocal and strangely the press have not commented in this department, so far as I can see. I have no doubt there will be plenty of discussion behind closed doors and quite rightly so.

I wish him and all his family everything good and I hope he doesn't race...but like all of us, probably, I hope he does :roll:

Joe


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cool said:


> Sky News this morning:
> 
> Brawn GP "Michael will not win any races and has everything to lose"
> 
> ...


To me it's a win win situation for him and Ferrari, very similar to the Shearer Newcastle appointment.
He's been bought in to simply carry Ferrari through this season with no expectations, yes it would be nice for him to be in the top 10 which I honestly think will happen but if that doesn't happen "so what" They have nothing to lose and he probably knows and understands this car better than most even Luca Badoer and Marc Gene the currant test drivers. The only thing that will be letting him down is his fitness but saying that he's not exactly unfit.
And from the family side people forget he's been racing bikes since his retirement I think his wife would welcome the change :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if the car is competetive, and it is getting more so with every race,then he will be competetive,, i really cant see him falling from 2nd./3 rd place to 10th in the final 1/3 or 1/4 of the race because he is getting tired !!!! :? :? :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

jonah said:


> Cool said:
> 
> 
> > Sky News this morning:
> ...


'They' have nothing to lose but Michael has. Football is not dangerous, I don't think :lol: Incidentally, has Michael had any success with the bike racing? I understand he hurt his neck bike racing, recently. That could be his Achilles heel both on the circuit and getting declared fit for a sport which 'targets' the driver's neck. Otherwise after a few weeks of intensive training he'll be as fit as any other driver. I remember John Surtees being world champion in bike racing and motor racing. Happy days. Come on Michael, wipe the floor with 'em 

I have a very high regard for Michael both on and off the circuit and admire him for protecting his family from the media.

Joe


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought I'd half heard something this morning that some of the other teams were protesting baout his inclusion?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> I thought I'd half heard something this morning that some of the other teams were protesting baout his inclusion?


Hi, Yes, Brawn, Red Bull & Williams are against letting Schumi test in the 09 car..  
H.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Why would that be? Do they think he will hold them up or are they afraid he will show them up :roll: Maybe they think it will upset the balance with regard to points scored, to their detriment. What's it about?

Joe


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Cool said:


> Why would that be? Do they think he will hold them up or are they afraid he will show them up :roll: Maybe they think it will upset the balance with regard to points scored, to their detriment. What's it about?
> 
> Joe


But Toro Rosso team weren't allowed to let their new driver drive their car till the race weekend, so I can see thier point although they chose to sack him. TBH this rule about testing nearly cost Masaa his life in the first place. :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

jonah said:


> Cool said:
> 
> 
> > Why would that be? Do they think he will hold them up or are they afraid he will show them up :roll: Maybe they think it will upset the balance with regard to points scored, to their detriment. What's it about?
> ...


Oh I see, it's a rule thing. Have I got that right? Well, I suppose you can't change the rules for an individual's sake. I pointed out earlier that his not being able to drive the car he will be racing, beforehand, was bad news. I think he's capable of acquainting himself with the 2009 car in double quick time but i'd rather he didn't have to. This all gets better/worse. Which is it?

Joe


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Cool said:
> ...


At the Goodwood Festival of Speed last month there were a number of current f1 drivers and a number of 2009 f1 cars, but none of the drivers were allowed to drive this year's car up the hill as it would have been deemed 'testing'.
They all drove previous years' cars.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Cheers Ian. Any more news on this topic?

Joe


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Cheers Ian. Any more news on this topic?
> 
> Joe


Yes ..... and NO :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've won a £50 bet with my neighbour, forecasting that Michael Schumaker would NOT be on the grid for the next GP. He is not paying up until the 23rd August :x Some people :lol:

Joe


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I've won a £50 bet with my neighbour, forecasting that Michael Schumaker would NOT be on the grid for the next GP.
> 
> Joe


Excellent Joe [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> I've won a £50 bet with my neighbour, forecasting that Michael Schumaker would NOT be on the grid for the next GP.He is not paying up until the 23rd August :x Some people :lol:
> 
> Joe


Ka-chung...finally got my hands on the cash  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and a day early :roll:

Joe


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

TTCool said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I've won a £50 bet with my neighbour, forecasting that Michael Schumaker would NOT be on the grid for the next GP.He is not paying up until the 23rd August :x Some people :lol:
> ...


Nice work, but I guess we are all losers having to watch BADor on the track - I would have been faster in the QS :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

That could easily have been Schumacher at the rear of the pack, well almost the rear. How humiliating would that have been? Happy ending for Schumacher, so far as I'm concerned.

I understand Luca Badoer was a test driver for 10 years, was he? just goes to show how tough it is to compete in the real thing. I was glad to see that Barrichello got an overdue win at last.

Joe


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i hope he now shuts up all those on here who were so keen to decrie him and dismiss his chances and competitiveness , not to mention all the synics with all their conspiracy theories ..etc etc.... or do they think it is still all a publicity stunt and still want to bet their neighbours that he will never be back on the track !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

